# Chiv-yuh



## 13partners23

Can someone tell me if there is a Polish phrase or word that would sound like (pronounced in English), "Chiv-yuh"?  My grandmother says this at the end of phone conversations but I am unable to ask her what it means.


----------



## ><FISH'>

I could not find any word that matches that in my dictionary. The word "Ciw" (chiv) comes up as "positivity", but there is no word I can think of that would account for the "yuh" sound, unless your grandmother mixes English and Polish to make "Positivity to you". It could also be "Ciw wy" (positivity to you (plural)).

Second theory: The first word might be "Ci", meaning "You". I searched my dictionary for the second word, but could not find anything with a "Wju/Wyu" sound. It's possible that it is three words, "Ci", "w" (in) and another word which I cannot match.

It depends on what the "yuh" sound is like. Does it sound like "You" or does it sound a bit like "Year"/"Yö"?

Someone else probably has a better grasp of what it means. Most likely I am way off.


----------



## LucioDaMusk

Wild guess: 
*Cześć* : in this context "*good bye*" ( informal);


----------



## slavic_one

LucioDaMusk said:


> Wild guess:
> *Cześć* : in this context "*good bye*" ( informal);



That's the first thing that came to me, but... yuh?


----------



## Slovianka

What about the rest of the conversation? Does she speak to you in the unknown lanuage all the time and you have noticed that there always comes "chiv-yuh" at the end? 
It might be "ciao".


----------



## PawelBierut

Możliwe, że chodzi o: *Czy już?

*nic innego nie przychodzi mi do głowy.


----------



## NotNow

If your grandmother knows any English or has been exposed to English, she might be trying to say "see you" in English.


----------



## slavic_one

Why don't you simple ask your grandmother?


----------



## 13partners23

Thank you all. I didn't want to ask her because she's been saying it to me for many decades and I always say, "Ok" ha-ha. But I did finally ask her lol. It's....

"Kocham ciebie" (I love you) She says it fast so I normally only hear the ending - or what it sounded like to me. 

Thank you all again for all your attempts!!


----------

